# Kuat Sherpa 2.0 2-bike vs. RockyMounts SplitRail 2-bike



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey guys/gals, I'm in the market for a new hitch rack, and this time around I'm going platform style....I am SO tired of "hanging" my bikes on my old Yakima. :madmax::madman:

That being said, my budget really is about $500 +/- $50.

I've done a TON of Youtube watching, and I've gone to more than a few stores to put "hands on" some of the more popular offerings out there (that I could find).

I've narrowed it down to what I think are 2 good choices:

*Kuat Sherpa 2.0 $498.00* This is a beautiful rack visually, and appears to be of great quality, the reviews I've read seem to feel the same way. I looked at one in person, and was very impressed with it (would LOVE the NV 2.0, but it's just too far out of budget).

*Rockymounts SplitRail $499.95* I haven't been able to see this one in person, but the videos I've watched make it look really nice, I love the location of the hinge release, and if it's as much metal as it looks, I'd assume it's dang durable. I really dig the spartan look of it.

Both of these racks fit my budget, both seem to have great reviews, both will fit my needs well (I think), is one better/worse than the other? Is one more suited to one type of bike than the other? Does one have better customer service/warranty than the other? Is there a different rack (inside my budget) that I should look at?

I'd prefer to complete the purchase this weekend, so I can take advantage of any holiday sales I come across.

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks to all that replied to this thread! :thumbsup:

Thanks to the Labor Day sales, I grabbed a Kuat NV 2.0 for $551.65 shipped to my door!!! Score! :thumbsup:

Now I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Cleaner (Mar 23, 2004)

Splitrail available for $325, less if you use Activejunky to get it.

https://www.steepandcheap.com/rockymounts-splitrail-2-bike-hitch-rack?s=a


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

BassistBiker said:


> Thanks to all that replied to this thread! :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks to the Labor Day sales, I grabbed a Kuat NV 2.0 for $551.65 shipped to my door!!! Score! :thumbsup:
> 
> Now I can't wait for it to arrive.


I just got one, too. Very nice rack and will work with my fatbike. Decent color match with my Cherokee, too!


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

Cleaner said:


> Splitrail available for $325, less if you use Activejunky to get it.
> 
> https://www.steepandcheap.com/rockymounts-splitrail-2-bike-hitch-rack?s=a


Hey thanks for the reply!

I saw that sale too, but after reading further into the SplitRail, I found it's max tire width was 3", so if I ever decided to get a fat bike (which is likely), that rack wouldn't cut it, so, I'm glad I grabbed the Kuat...considerably more money to be sure, but also is more "future proof" for me.


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

jeffw-13 said:


> I just got one, too. Very nice rack and will work with my fatbike. Decent color match with my Cherokee, too!
> 
> View attachment 1214983


NICE!! That looks sweet!

I'm super stoked about this rack, the wait to get it is going to suck...

I'm guessing that Jeep has the 2" receiver? My Equinox only has the 1 1/4" so I'm hoping the 1 1/4" version rack "stability" is good...pretty much every review I've read/watched is the 2" model.


----------



## sbornia (Nov 27, 2008)

BassistBiker said:


> Thanks to the Labor Day sales, I grabbed a Kuat NV 2.0 for $551.65 shipped to my door!!! Score!
> D


Can you share where you got you Kuat on sale? My search fu must be off as I can't find any discounts. Thx!


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

sbornia said:


> Can you share where you got you Kuat on sale? My search fu must be off as I can't find any discounts. Thx!


https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/collections/hitch-racks/products/kuat-nv-2-0-2-bike-tray-hitch-rack-metallic-gray-and-orange-1-1-4-receiver

That link is for the 1 1/4" model, but all of them are on sale using the Labor Day sale (15% off).

$649 - 15% ($97.35) = $551.65 plus free shipping!...but you'll need to buy today.

I've used these guys before, they're a pleasure to deal with, and always ship quick, I usually have my stuff within 2-3 days.


----------



## sbornia (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

Kuat racks are awesome. The racks themselves are awesome and their customer service is simply amazing. Their lifetime warranty is real - not a gimmick. I had some parts sent to me for my OG Sherpa recently and they arrived super quick. There was little hassle in getting the parts. It was just a couple emails back and forth.


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

GoingNowhere said:


> Kuat racks are awesome. The racks themselves are awesome and their customer service is simply amazing. Their lifetime warranty is real - not a gimmick. I had some parts sent to me for my OG Sherpa recently and they arrived super quick. There was little hassle in getting the parts. It was just a couple emails back and forth.


Good to hear, when you drop this kind of money on a hitch rack, you hope there will be good service to back it up!

I'm stoked I went with the Kuat NV 2.0, I put my Yakima up on FB market place and had it sold in less than 2 hours (I didn't expect it to sell so fast), so now I'm putting the bike in the back of the Equinox until the Kuat arrives, and according to FedEx I should see it Thurs! :crazy:


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

BassistBiker said:


> Good to hear, when you drop this kind of money on a hitch rack, you hope there will be good service to back it up!
> 
> I'm stoked I went with the Kuat NV 2.0, I put my Yakima up on FB market place and had it sold in less than 2 hours (I didn't expect it to sell so fast), so now I'm putting the bike in the back of the Equinox until the Kuat arrives, and according to FedEx I should see it Thurs! :crazy:


Nice! You won't regret it. I love mine.

I've only had 2 issues with mine. My downhill bike is too slack and long to fit - I need a ratchet strap to keep it securely in there (I feel better with it on, it probably would stay). And my plus bike is just a little too fat. Again, I use a ratchet strap just to be safe but it probably would be fine.

Many happy miles with it!


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

*The Rack Arrived!*

I got my NV 2.0 today, I spent about 30 mins after work putting it together, pretty easy, but best with 2 sets of hands.

I tossed the bikes on as soon as I got home and headed for the trail...this rack performed every bit as good as it looks, I couldn't be happier.

Here's a pic! The color of the rack actually matches my car, unplanned bonus!

And yes, I'm aware the clamp arms are facing the wrong way to be in the "stowed" position, I just grabbed the bikes off and tossed it up for a quick pic before I lost the daylight. :thumbsup:


----------

